# Actual Hitch Weight And Dry Weight Of 28rsds?



## M&Ms

Hi,

hoping a current owner of a 28RSDS can tell me the real hitch and dry weights as listed inside one of the doors on their trailer. The brochure has a dry weight of 5270 lbs and a hitch weight of 460 lbs. The website lists the 28RSDS as having a dry weight as 5475 lbs and 680 lbs for the hitch weight.

I just ordered the trailer thinking the hitch weight was 460 and once loaded up and propane filled would be around 650 lbs or so (10 % of estimated trailer once loaded). Obviously starting at a hitch weight of 680 lbs would not be desireable and outside my comfort zone.

Any help would be appreciated! So far no confirmation from either the dealer or Keystone.

Thanks


----------



## QbcOutback

I think (hope) this is an error on the website. I already started a thread on this subject: 28RSDS Tongue weight

I emailed Keystone about this but got no answer.

I cant figure how the 28RSDS could be 680 and the 28RSS only 460!


----------



## camping479

Brochures can be way off. We had a coachmen that the brochure said the tongue weight was 470, actual was 800!!!! Best thing to do is to try and get an actual weight. Hopefully someone here has done it. The reese hitch instructions for my hitch give instructions for using a bathroom scale and a lever to get the tongue weight.

Mike


----------



## mswalt

Mike,

You must have some BBBIIIGGG bathroom!









Mark


----------



## M&Ms

Got word from the Dealer today - the website is correct. Looks like I am going to have to downsize the trailer









My TV only has about 1200 lbs of payload capacity. Starting with a hitch weight of 680 lbs which will climb to 800+ lbs once propane is filled, batteries and weight distribution is added, never mind adding any cargo near the front of the trailer. Add myself, the wife and kids and we are over our GVWR, never mind putting anthing else in the truck or even filling the tank with gas! It would seem that almost any trailer with a hitch weight over 400 lbs would be too heavy for my truck.

Am I missing something with weight distribution? My understanding is that I would be distributing 800 lbs over the four tires in my truck, not having it all sit on the hitch. Does any of this weight get distributed back through the trailer? That is, with weight distribution, would I effectively be only adding say 500 lbs to my trucks payload?

Otherwise, looks like the 25RS-S is an option. From what I understand the dinette is now in the slide area. I would hate to disappoint the kids - any wisdom regarding weight distribution would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## camping479

Mark,

No huge bathroom scale, just a basic lever







mesuring tongue weight with a bathroom scale

The weight distribution hitch distrubutes the majority of the weight to the tow vehicle axles and a smaller percentage to the trailer axle. I think it's somewhere around 15% or so to the trailer axles. The majority of the tongue weight is still carried by the tow vehicle.

Kind of stinks, tow ratings appear to be pretty high on 1/2 ton trucks but are then limited by the GVWR. The tongue weight is the killer there. By the time you add a modest amount of gear, passengers, gas and tongue weight, you're pretty much right at the max. 1/2 ton trucks always seem to hit their GVWR way before the max tow rating.

Mike


----------



## Bull Elk

This does seem to make a difference as to my thoughts about this trailer, but I wonder how the tank set-up is for the water. If some of this is towards the back of the trailer, would that not lessen the tongue weight, when full? How about storage versus the 28rss in the back? How much difference have other owners seen with other models from trailer to trailer? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy

You can add air bags to the truck to assist in the payload issue but the weight distribution hitch moves more than 15% to the trailer. When set up correctly it is closer to 40% (30% on each truck axle).


----------



## camping479

You don't want to lessen the tongue weight too much. Too little tongue weight can cause problems with sway, especially if it's behind the rear axles of the trailer.

Andy,

40% to the trailer axles seems like a high percentage. I've understood it to be quite a lower, maybe I'm wrong though. I haven't weighed mine hooked up and unhooked. An RV dealer about an hour away weighs each wheel hooked up and unhooked and prints out a sheet. Next time we go out that way I may make an appointment to get weighed and check that out.

Mike


----------



## M&Ms

Did a lot research today:

- weight distribution does decrease hitch weight, but not that much - lucky to get a 15% reduction; camping479's posts are right on the money
- got the truck weighed with a full tank of gas: weight was 5198 lbs.
- GVWR of truck is 6600 lbs and GCWR is 13000 with 3.55 l.s.
- changing gears to 4.10 or even 3.73 to increase my GCWR does not seem to be an option on the 2003 F150 Supercrew 4x2, Ford said this was not even an available option on this truck. Can't go aftermarket because I purchased the full 7 year extended warranty and would void that investment.

Anyhow, with an available payload of 1400 lbs, less the hitch weight, kids, etc. I will not exceed my GVWR - but will be pretty darn close. Forget about putting anything but ourselves in the truck though!

Now, load this trailer to the max of 7200 lbs + 6600 lbs (my truck with passengers and hitch weight) - 720 lbs hitch weight (don't want to add this twice) = 13,080 lbs: 80 lbs over my GCWR. Of course, I don't need to bring the trailer to the max, so probable combined weight would be 12,500.

Conclusion: I'm way too close to my maximum capacities and outside my comfort zone. I've been here before with a Nissan Frontier Crew Cab and my current 21' Jayco - always worried about weights and safety. Vacations are about relaxing, not worrying - I'm buying an F250 (that is after I win the lottery). To be serious now, I think I'm going to change my trailer for now. We still like the Outback trailer so we are going to take the 2 hour drive tomorrow to see the dealer and look at all the models again. The 25RS-S and 26RS are viable options. Kids like the 26RS for obvious reasons and my wife wants more living area, so she likes the 25RS-S but likes the 26RS because of the extra wardrobes. I'm hoping for a 25RSDS to be manufactured, so rear slide will not cover the dinette during travelling. The sales person is putting a call into Outback to see if this is possible or upcoming. Will let you all know what I found out.

Kind of a long post but I hope this helps others considering the 28 RSDS and owning pre '04 1/2 ton's and SUV's which seem to have much lower GVWR.

Thanks for all who responded!


----------



## vdub

I almost feel bad for not posting my F-250 for sale on the site. It was a gem and would have solved your weight problem. I know what you mean about being to close for comfort. I bit the bullet and got a bigger rig for towing. No worries now, but will be more conseus of the weight if I ever get the 37' Montana we're looking at. But that's a long way down the road.


----------



## M&Ms

I should have listened to my own advice! In the end, we purchased the 28RSDS - I knew I was cutting a fine line but did not expect the weights to be so high when I picked it up 2 days ago and headed to the public scales.

Firstly, the sticker inside the cupboard said this unit weighed 5775 lbs - it weighed in at just under 6200 lbs dry! With an Equal-i-zer hitch, correctly installed, the effective tongue weight distributed to my vehicles axles was 859 lbs! Yes, 859 lbs! Now there was a bit of water in the trailer during weighing - I emptied it when I got home and figure maybe 30-40 lbs of water was in it. I am nearly at max spec with my truck with a dry trailer.

To the dealers credit - they would take it back and allow exchange for another trailer on their lot (25RS-S) since the trailer was not yet registered, and never used. So I headed over to the storage place, hooked it for the 2 hour drive up ready for the exchange. (Incidently, the dealer was Camping-in-Style, Brooklyn, Ontario - strongly recommend for S.W. Ontario area) My wife called me and told me my two girls had loaded up the bunk house with their little stash of goodies. I went into the bunkhouse and started to pull out all the little things younger girls deem as essential and literally started to cry. My kids already took ownership of their private area of the trailer, they really wanted this bunkhouse. I did not want to disappoint them. We also absolutely love the trailer - it is awesome. So I unhooked the trailer, went home and started searching for a truck upgrade. I love my King Ranch truck, so I would prefer a F250 King Ranch as a replacement - very hard to find.

Until that sweet deals comes around, I'm going to add a set of leaf springs, upgrade the tires to at least D rating (current B rated tires will have a blow out on a long run to Florida this summer I'm sure). I'm also going to purchase stronger receiver and have it re-enforce welded and bolted to the frame. My truck is still technically within manufactures spec . My truck seems very capable now, but once I load it up for camping I'm not sure - thus reasons for the upgrade mentioned above.

Anyone have any suggestions on tires?

I think I am going to start a new thread on this, since I think others considering the 28RSDS should understand the real weight of this unit once all options are added.

Cheers!


----------



## vdub

The weight is always more than you expect. After you add battery, propane, stuff, etc., the weight will begin to add up. The best advice I can give you is "don't pull outside your legal limit". You can add another leaf spring and you can get tires rated higher, but in the end, the number stamped on your door panel will not change. You will feel safer and be safer with the TV mods, but you will still not be legal. It's a pretty bitter pill to swallow, but is the reason I now have a 1-ton instead of the 3/4 ton that I loved so much. It was an expensive lesson, but far less expensive than a wrongful death law suit in the event of an accident. Maybe I'm too paranoid, but that's the position I take on weight issues.


----------



## M&Ms

I totally hear you on the wrongful death lawsuit possibility or just getting into an accident with someone getting hurt - that is a real big fear of mine. I definitely will not travel over my GVWR or GCWR. I am very close but won't run illegal. Everyone I talk to says don't worry...you have lots of truck. When I tell them I am worried about a law suit or worse hurting someone, they look at me like I am nuts. I have an old saying that is relevant here: you don't have a problem until it happens.

My truck hunting has already started. If I order new, I won't see it till Sept. however. I'm driving to Florida in July - this is the reason for the upgrades now.

Glad to know someone else has the same worries as me!

Cheers


----------



## vdub

I fretted over my decision for a long time, since changing TV's cost me a net of $20k. And, like you, I had a lot of people consistently tell me two things. The first was "most rv'ers are over weight, don't worry" and the second was "no cops will pull an rv over to get it weighed". Neither arguement swayed my decision to simply be legal.

The advertised pin weight on my 28FRLS is 1560. I weighed my rig and 5 just last weekend with the new tv. The truck and rv are now loaded about the way we want them, that is, all the stuff we want, at least at this point.

With full tanks and both DW and I, the weights came in like this:

With RV --
Front axle - 4380
Rear axle - 5240
Trlr axle - 6960

This makes the VW 9620. The GVWR of my 1-ton is 9900. That's a 1-ton! Suprisingly close.

Weight without the RV --
Front axle - 4370
Rear axle - 3300

Doing the math (5240-3300) means that my actual pin weight is 1940. That's quite a ways away from the "out of factory" pin weight of 1560. And, my trailer weight is 1940+6960 or 8,900 pounds. The GVWR of the trailer is 9,800, so I am well within all my limits. The GCWR of the vehicle is 23,000 and my current CW is 16,680.

Our goal is to be able to upgrade someday to a Montana 3500RL which has an "out of factory" pin weight of 1885. Theoretically, it should work out.

But my rig is a 1-ton and the 28FRLS is a fairly light rv. What are the people doing who have a 3/4 ton with only 8,800 or 9,200 GVWR doing? You could do it with a GVWR of 8,800, but you would have to be very careful on how you load the rv. Basically, all you have to do is always carry around 50 gallons of fresh water. The fresh water tank is behind the trailer axle, so the pin weight will "probably" be within limits when lifed by 400 pounds of water. I didn't want to have to worry about that.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

either that or trade in the Dodge for a F350 SD. One of the guys I work with just bought one, and it has a GVWR of 11,200#. That pushes it out of the "Combination" registration allowances, and he had to get a "Commercial" tag, with it's inherent higher cost.

Tim


----------



## vdub

Yeah, the F-350 is definitly quite awesome. I don't know for certain, but suspect it has the highest GVWR of all the single-axle 1-ton's currently made. I was on the phone one night with Y-guy and made him run out to the garage twice to look at his door panel. I just couldn't believe it was that high. Almost bought an F-350, but a starting sticker price of $48k and not in the way of much rebates kind of shyed me away. My Dodge starting sticker was $38k, so I figured I could live with a GVWR of 9,900.


----------



## uoutcampin2

On our first trip, we stopped and weighed our 27RSDS and F-150. I figured my experience my help a little because the 28RSDS is only 75 #â€™s heavier than my 27RSDS. My main reason is that yes I knew I was sitting on the fence not certain which side I was going to fall on with my GCWR. According to what the dealer told me and what Keystoneâ€™s website said about the 27RSDS I would be just fine with my TV and TT combo so we ordered it, but my stomach had little butterflies not knowing exactly where I stood. Just as everyone else noticed, I have no idea where Keystone got their tongue weights from. This is what I had.

Fully loaded TT with food and clothing for 2 adults for 3 days. All 3 water tanks empty, 1 full propane tank and one about 2/3 full. Here are the numbers:

F-150 â€" 6060 (with 3 passengers inside)
Tongue â€" 780 (Keystone said 480. Must be some heavy propane







)
TT Axles â€" 5580

GVW â€" 6840
GCW â€" 12,420
My F-150â€™s GCWR is 14,000 and GVWR is 7050. I know I am close but at least I am not over. Those numbers made me feel a little better.

Chris


----------



## QbcOutback

Uoutcampin2, your setup looks like mine.

Did you check your rear axle weight? It must be near the limit (GAWR)...


----------



## uoutcampin2

QbcOutback said:


> Uoutcampin2, your setup looks like mine.
> 
> Did you check your rear axle weight? It must be near the limit (GAWR)...
> [snapback]34988[/snapback]​


I didn't know the rear axel weight by it's self. In order to make it quick I weighed the entire truck on one scale, the tongue on another, and the TT axels on the third scale. All was over and done with in 60 Seconds. I was a little intimidated because there were all these big rigs there and here I am with my little F-150 and cute little TT







. I just wanted my weight and get out of there!







I just made a booking for a trip next weekend May 13-15. I will stop by and weigh the front axel on one scale, rear axel on another scale, and the TT axels on the third one and I will post the results here.

Chris


----------



## uoutcampin2

uoutcampin2 said:


> QbcOutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uoutcampin2, your setup looks like mine.
> 
> Did you check your rear axle weight? It must be near the limit (GAWR)...
> [snapback]34988[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the rear axel weight by it's self. In order to make it quick I weighed the entire truck on one scale, the tongue on another, and the TT axels on the third scale. All was over and done with in 60 Seconds. I was a little intimidated because there were all these big rigs there and here I am with my little F-150 and cute little TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just wanted my weight and get out of there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a booking for a trip next weekend May 13-15. I will stop by and weigh the front axel on one scale, rear axel on another scale, and the TT axels on the third one and I will post the results here.
> 
> Chris
> [snapback]34991[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

QbcOutback -

Just got back from our trip and I stopped and weighed the TT and truck again just to get my front and rear axel weights. I was glad you brought that up because like I said before, I weighed the entire truck on one scale the last time. Well I am now totally certain that everything is just fine with my weight. This is what I got this time:

F-150
Front Axel = 3260 - TV limit - 3450
Rear Axel = 3360 - TV limit - 3850
TT Axels = 5650

Chris


----------

